# can you paint steel rims?



## radzero9 (Aug 29, 2005)

hey guys, i was looking at all the black steelies on everyones mk3 vw for "winter mode" and i was wondering if there was a way i could paint them silver? what would i need to do this? i am very interested, ive seen a pic with silver steelies and it looked sick. any help would be awesome since everyones ignoring my posts about it, thanks


----------



## twisted turbo (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: can you paint steel rims? (radzero9)*

spray paint or power coat


----------



## radzero9 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: can you paint steel rims? (twisted turbo)*

cool thanks, all i had to do was search for "painting rims"


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: can you paint steel rims? (radzero9)*

no you cannot paint steel wheels it compromises their integrity and is very dangerous on the street, and on the track forbidden by commonly followed rules and regulations. They MUST be black as any other color reacts w/ the steel causing a loss of strength.


----------



## radzero9 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: can you paint steel rims? (Banditt007)*

hahaha


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: can you paint steel rims? (radzero9)*

back again, but to give useful information this time








I've use duplicolor wheel paint on two occasions, and i have found that many wheel paints have a high metallic flake content. THis proves very hard to get a nice smooth painted surface, and is easyto spray and get 'fuzzy' aka having to redo it over. Also the duplicolor clear is like a YELLOWED clear, and i've had good luck using it w/o the clear, b/c 1) i'm afraid of the clear peeling from heat and 2) it gives the wheels a yellowed/old look.
I would suggest a wheel specific paint however w/ no metallic flake in it, it will spray MUCH MUCH nicer/easier and give you a smooth factory like finish.
I have gotten a really good finish out of the duplicolor wheel paints w/ the metallic flake however its very hard to get if you are doing more than a small area (painted parts inbetween the spokes kind of thing)
So like i said in the case of steelies where you are going to paint the whole thing i would go w/o the flake, but by all means try it for yourself and find out what you like


----------



## radzero9 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: can you paint steel rims? (Banditt007)*

sounds good, also i heard good things from using silver metallic rustoleum paint with no clear at all, just paint and walk away


----------



## twisted turbo (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: can you paint steel rims? (radzero9)*

rustoleum works great


----------



## SpoolT4 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: can you paint steel rims? (twisted turbo)*









*Steel Wool and 200 sand paper, wire brush then Rustoleum*


----------



## SpoolT4 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: can you paint steel rims? (SpoolT4)*


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: can you paint steel rims? (SpoolT4)*

tht paint looks pretty good to me. is it still wet in the pic or is it just that shiny?


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

this is exactly what i want to do to mine...








how many cans of rustoleum did you use? 
should i be concerned about temperature like using high temp paint or something?


----------



## radzero9 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: can you paint steel rims? (SpoolT4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolT4* »_









is it going to be this shiney/glossy? or is that when it was wet? 
also, how many coats/cans you do?


_Modified by radzero9 at 1:23 PM 11-29-2005_


----------



## vokeswaagin (Jul 23, 2003)

if you want it shiney either: 1, use glossy paint, or 2, use flat or semi-gloss paint and then use a gloss-clearcoat over it (reccomended) Glossy paints tend to run more and show the runs more, where as a flatter paint with gloss over it looks cherry, and also serves as a protecting layer over the paint.
If you want them flat, use Flat paint.


_Modified by vokeswaagin at 2:18 AM 11-30-2005_


----------

